

Give me your street address, and I'll send you a holiday card - colevscode
https://sendspree.com/invitation/35Ndt

======
nicksergeant
You want my street address and my Facebook profile?

No thanks.

~~~
petervandijck
It's actually an interesting site trying to solve a real problem, check out
<https://sendspree.com/> (I'm not affiliated)

